# Wie kann ich Ordner http-fähig verknüpfen?



## Jedrzej (12. Mai 2008)

Also der Titel passt evtl nicht ganz, aber folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen Webspace mit viel Traffic/Volumen und habe an ein Paar Leute Webspace für Bilder verteilt. Leider habe ich mir am Anfang nicht die Gedanken um ein bisschen Ordnung gemacht, was zur Folge hat, dass in meinen Home-Directory jetzt lauter Ordner für die "Nutzer" liegen. Diese will ich jetzt weg haben.

Kann ich es irgendwie anstellen, dass seite.de/user/foto.jpg nach seite.de/webspace/user/foto.jpg umgeleitet wird, aber nichtnur bei einem direktem Zugriff sondern vor allem, wenn man in nem Forum Bilder gepostet hat? Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich Ausgedrückt 
Danke.


----------



## Flex (12. Mai 2008)

mod_rewrite könnte dir dabei helfen.

http://www.modrewrite.de
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_rewrite.html


----------

